# Long coat/fur?



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

Does anyone here not clip or trim their dogs fur at all? Do you keep their fur long? 

Ruben is now 9 months old and has just started to get knots and matts. I have been able to keep on top of the grooming as I brush him every day. I just notice that many dogs over 6 months old get trimmed. I really love Rubens shaggy look and really hesitant to cut it off.

Here are some recent photos showing his coat length. Ruben is a Cavoodle/Cavapoo.



















That's Ruben on the right.










Let me know if you keep your dog in a full coat and not trim at all. I'd love to see some photos too.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Until recently Sarah's Daisy had a very long coat ( the longest I have seen)...if you can handle the constant grooming and your dog does not get uncomfortably hot then there is no reason not to keep him long. Would love to see some pics of his long shaggy coat.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I was also resisting to cut bailey but I knew with the hot weather he needed a trim as his coat was so thick( so unfortunately I had to cut him back a little yesterday )I only took about an inch off all over so he's still shaggy looking, I am however going to try and leave him until next spring/summer depending on what his fur will be like when the adult coat comes through (he's 5and a half months old )
I'd love to see you poos coat, I think the longer the better, so I'm hoping I can manage bailey's coat x

I would also like to see some pictures of longer coated poo,s xx


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Until recently Sarah's Daisy had a very long coat ( the longest I have seen)...if you can handle the constant grooming and your dog does not get uncomfortably hot then there is no reason not to keep him long. Would love to see some pics of his long shaggy coat.


I've now added some photos. It's winter time here in Australia so he isn't getting too warm with all the extra fur.


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

emmelg said:


> I was also resisting to cut bailey but I knew with the hot weather he needed a trim as his coat was so thick( so unfortunately I had to cut him back a little yesterday )I only took about an inch off all over so he's still shaggy looking, I am however going to try and leave him until next spring/summer depending on what his fur will be like when the adult coat comes through (he's 5and a half months old )
> I'd love to see you poos coat, I think the longer the better, so I'm hoping I can manage bailey's coat x
> 
> I would also like to see some pictures of longer coated poo,s xx


Did you scissor trim him or use clippers? Can you post some before and after pics too? I have now added pics of Ruben in my original post.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

maplegum said:


> Did you scissor trim him or use clippers? Can you post some before and after pics too? I have now added pics of Ruben in my original post.


I just gave him a little scissor trim

The first two pics are before his trim


And the next two are after


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Ruben is gorgeous! I love the longer coat but it depends if you have the time to do the grooming required to keep it nice and the weather too. I've never gone shorter than about an 1.5 inches so far and then said I would do it when we had a warm spell here. The rain and colder whether is back so the big chop is delayed again....for now


----------



## calisphere (Jun 9, 2012)

My Scrappi refuses to have long hair. She chews on her legs, which makes having long hair difficult because she barbers herself. I would love for her to be my shaggy dog and even pay to have her professionally groomed once a week while I brushed 6 times a week. It's just not happening though.

My mutt is a F1 and her hair gets matted easily. If she would stop chewing on herself, I would keep her long. The down side is here in Colorado, US, we have really hot weather and then we have the snow in the winter. I have to defrost her every time we go outside in the winter! Her hair mats around the snow clumps.

Other than that, I like the many different looks she's had in the past five years, from peach fuzz to longest hair ever. The texture of her fur at different lengths is really interesting to me anyway.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

calisphere said:


> My Scrappi refuses to have long hair. She chews on her legs, which makes having long hair difficult because she barbers herself. I would love for her to be my shaggy dog and even pay to have her professionally groomed once a week while I brushed 6 times a week. It's just not happening though.
> 
> My mutt is a F1 and her hair gets matted easily. If she would stop chewing on herself, I would keep her long. The down side is here in Colorado, US, we have really hot weather and then we have the snow in the winter. I have to defrost her every time we go outside in the winter! Her hair mats around the snow clumps.
> 
> Other than that, I like the many different looks she's had in the past five years, from peach fuzz to longest hair ever. The texture of her fur at different lengths is really interesting to me anyway.


Do you think she may have an allergy to something, ie her food, dust mites etc. 

As they tend to chew on their feet/legs etc


----------



## calisphere (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm exploring that possibility as we speak. I was planning on making a thread about it actually after I do my intro thread.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow well done you ,i dont think i could cope with that length of coat Buddy is always off lead and in and out of water so it would be a nightmare for me.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I love the shaggy look but I just know I couldn't put the work in! If you have the time to fit in a daily groom then go for it!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ruben is gorgeous and if you can manage to keep his fur looking so gorgeous and he doesn't get too hot then leave it. I occasionally use a Mars Coat King to thin Beau's fur out and have used thinning scissors to get her coat a bit more even as she had to have her legs and head shaved for an MRI recently but I try to keep her coat as long as possible. I am fortunate though that I do have time to do this and so when she is asleep next to me on the sofa I brush out any matts


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I never thought I would trim Saffi's coat as I love the shaggier look. However she was so uncomfortable in the hot spell a few weeks ago that I went for it! 

Here is a post on my blog re her trim:
http://abfabcockapoo.wordpress.com/2012/05/17/two-loses-in-one-day/

http://abfabcockapoo.wordpress.com/2012/05/17/woops-went-a-bit-bonkers/


----------

